
GoGoGrandparent (YC S16) Gives Older Adults Independence and Autonomy - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/gogograndparent/
======
justinboogaard
Hi folks! GoGoGrandparent is an automated hotline that lets older adults use
services that will help them stay independent.​ Using the service is super
simple: they call (855) 464-6872, and hear: "Please press 1 for a car to pick
you up from your home, please press 2 for a car to pick you up where we
dropped you off last, press 6 for a pickup from a new pickup location or zero
for the operator."​

We're starting with rides but are already testing food delivery and home care
services. You can learn more about our story here - we built it for our
grandmas.

The service is automated, available everywhere and we have 24/hour phone
support. T​hough the average age of our callers is early 80's, t​here ​are no
age ​restrictions - in addition to older adults our second largest demographic
is the visually impaired.

Our fares include an additional 13% + $1.80 phone service fee, which from what
we've seen comes out to an average $2.50 per ride.

​​We do a lot on our end to customize the experience for older adults. ​When
someone registers we'll send them a brochure about how it works and a business
card with our numbe​​r​ on it.​​ ​F​amily members can get automatic text
updates whenever a loved one uses the service​​.

​Check out our website and try the demo, if you have any questions​ post them
here!

